# Dog Collar



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

I have a DT Systems SPT 7200 collar about 6 yrs old and used very little. Trying to charge but seems batteries might need replacing. Is this something I can do myself ? It has screws on the back of unit. Thanks in advance.

DonC


----------



## huntin_fool01 (Jul 18, 2011)

I havent used a DT before, but I have used Tritronics and Sportdog. All shock collars are designed to be user friendly. There should be a removeable battery to replace. If it is a specialty battery you should just look up there website and they probably have a parts category to make the battery pack you need. Hope that helps. good luck.


----------

